# Deezer, Spotify sur Apple Watch 4G



## droyze (11 Juin 2020)

Salut les gens,

Je me suis procuré une Apple Watch cellular et je voudrais pouvoir écouter de la musique via Deezer ou Spotify avec quand je vais courir mais sans devoir prendre mon iPhone avec moi.

C'est possible ? je n'y arrive pas


----------



## MrTom (11 Juin 2020)

Hello,

Pas à ma connaissance, l'application Spotify ne sert qu'à controler l'iPhone. 
Je ne connais pas Deezer.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Que fait la watch ?


----------



## droyze (14 Juin 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pas à ma connaissance, l'application Spotify ne sert qu'à controler l'iPhone.
> Je ne connais pas Deezer.



Bonjour, merci. Personne n'a plus d'infos ? Ya que moi qui me pose la question ???


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

droyze a dit:


> Salut les gens,
> 
> Je me suis procuré une Apple Watch cellular et je voudrais pouvoir écouter de la musique via Deezer ou Spotify avec quand je vais courir mais sans devoir prendre mon iPhone avec moi.
> 
> C'est possible ? je n'y arrive pas


Bonjour ,

Vous n'y arrivez pas , c'est a dire ?


----------

